# Home Brew Gutter Extensions



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Yesterday I installed homemade gutter extensions, then washed the trailer. Heavy water flow overwhelms the tubing a bit, but dew and light rain will be diverted well away from the side of the trailer, even if the trailer is not perfectly level. I'll post a long term report on black streaks. Here's a pic:

Cheapskate Gutter Extension

I installed 6 of them, 2 in the front, and 4 in the rear. They look a little funny, but since they're clear, they're not too noticeable.

Kevin P.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I purchased these at CampersChoice this weekend. I'll have see them to determine whether to use a bonding agent to attach them permanently or only when parked. They look LONG (which is good for keeping water off the trailer) but may be easily caught on low-hanging trees when towing in tight places.










Randy


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Kevin,

I use the same brand, they work great and you get the satisfaction on having made them yourself









Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good one Kev







Mine are still on backorder from Camping World. Now i've got an ace up my sleeve if they don't come in pretty soon.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

My 2005 came with some extensions but they aren't very long, this would be a good way to extend them without being really obvious either.

Good mod.

BBB


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Great job kip. I used aluminum pop rivets instead of screws.

One trick I cut the tube the whole length it will make it more flexible for those low branches. It will also allow pinestraw and debris to flow without clogging.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Randy

How much did the extentions cost. Does anyone know if there is a camping supply store near the NE Rally? My pocket is starting to burn a hole in it.









Kip

Great idea. How well do they stay on while being towed? It looks solid.

Thor


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The extensions pictured above were under $10 for four at CampersChoice. If they are TOO long and look goofy, I will shorten...but not too much! No more black streaks!

Randy


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Thor said:


> Kip
> 
> Great idea. How well do they stay on while being towed? It looks solid.
> 
> ...


I don't know- I haven't towed with them yet. When I get the trailer back to the storage yard, they may all be gone. But I don't think so. . .

Kevin P.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Use 'em like 'curb feelers!'


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Use 'em like 'curb feelers!'
> [snapback]32747[/snapback]​


Uh, thanks but no thanks Jolly, I've already had one trailer on its side and that was quite enough.









Kevin P.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Oooooh. I forgot about that one. YIKES!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great idea Kevin,

I wonder how well it would work to add extensions that would reach to the ground. You could really direct water well away from the TT. Especially on the curb side.

Or would that be overkill?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

